# Jack dempsey tank size?



## bach4288 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello i have a recently cycled 56 column fish tank and I am asking if the tank i have would be suitable for one jack Dempsey only. 
Its a larger tank but it is only 32 inch long


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Nope it's not long enough. It's only 2 in longer than a 29 or a 20 gal L. A 40 gal breeder which is a 3 foot tank but it has the same width as a 75 gal could keep a single JD for longterm. When keeping cichlids you need length and width not height.


----------



## bach4288 (Mar 2, 2009)

k thank you.


----------



## bach4288 (Mar 2, 2009)

Is there any particular cichlid that you can recommend for me to look into?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

You could keep any mid-sized CA cichlid such as:

Convicts
Firemouths
Sajica
Cutteri
Rainbow
Salvini

Basically anything 8 in or less. I would stay away from breeding pairs because you don't have enough room to seperate the pair when need be. I would either keep one fish or you could keep 1 of 2 species like:

1 Convict
and
1 Salvini

You might also be able to keep a third specie but make sure they are all the same sex to avoid crossbreeding.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd say I have to disagree with two things here... First, I think the op's tank is large enough for a single JD. I'm breeding a pair in a 29 right now.

Second, Salvini is not a good fish too keep in anything small. Their attitude requires larger confines.

Just my experiences.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I agree with the Fishguy the tank is big enough for a JD. Salvini's are alot more agressive.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Personally, I think keeping just one fish that will reach about 9" in a 32" long tank is a poor decision, let alone two.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Is this a 56 gallon? what are the dimentions of the tank?


----------



## bach4288 (Mar 2, 2009)

32 inch long 18 inch width and 25 inches deep


----------



## bach4288 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think im gonna shoot for an angelfish tank. though any other suggestions are fine to.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Young Dempseys will be fine in 30" or 32" tanks...

But in my experience 'full grown' adult males kept in tanks this small tend to develop an arched spine...

Although you may have a few years before this happens in your tank...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

32"x18"... yeah, plenty fine for a few years...


----------



## bach4288 (Mar 2, 2009)

would a firemouth be ok with corys and a bristlenose?


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

That tank is fine for a single JD. Try and get a female. My JD in my 125g hangs out in her cave all day, except during feeding time. Basically, she uses about 18 inches worth of tank space. I'm sure yours would be fine as the sole inhabitor of a 56g.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd say no on the corys


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

NY SURF RIDER said:


> That tank is fine for a single JD. Try and get a female. My JD in my 125g hangs out in her cave all day, except during feeding time. Basically, she uses about 18 inches worth of tank space. I'm sure yours would be fine as the sole inhabitor of a 56g.


Well my 6" male Jack uses every inch of his 55gal tank. So that's 48" of length alone.


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

You can keep a single JD in a 56g tank. End of story.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol no, not end of story. That's like saying you can keep a midas in a 75gal tank, end of story. The dimensions of a tank are far, far more important to either species than the actual gallonage. IMO yes, a 55gal tank is the minimum tank size for an adult Jack, but it must be 4ft. long. So keeping one for life in a tank that is not even 3ft, is not suitable. As a growout, sure, it'd work for a while.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

A single JD in a 56g is more than fine...

For God sakes people, it's better than 99.9% of the JDs in aquaria around the world get.

Yes a 4 foot tank would be better. And a 6 foot tank would be even better. But lets be realistic here.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree 100% , that a 56 gal. is big enough for 1 lone JD.

By the way, a 32" 56 gal. tank is FAR superior to a DEVIDED 4 ft. 55 or 75 gal., that's for sure :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You know... My male jd uses all 14' of my 1500 gallon... :lol: Just a poke SK, don't take it seriously


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

dogofwar said:


> A single JD in a 56g is more than fine...
> 
> For God sakes people, it's better than 99.9% of the JDs in aquaria around the world get.
> 
> Yes a 4 foot tank would be better. And a 6 foot tank would be even better. But lets be realistic here.


Basically the happy ending I was going for.


----------

